# Stomach problems



## neelygrace (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi, Been a rough week. I have a question about my chihuahuas stomach problems. Took her to the vet 1 1/2 weeks ago for the bloody mucus she was leaving when she pooped, she gave her Pro-pectalin, for 3 days, metonidezole and sucrafate for 7 days. Well the bloody mucus is begining to return. I am to take her back for test. Has anyone had this problem and if so what caused it. I am worried that it might be something very serious. Thanks for your help


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I really cannot help myself but I am sure someone will chime in soon ;-) I am sending good thoughts and prayers to your little girl ;-)


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

The Metronidazole is an antibiotic and will clear any infection from the gut. It can take about 10 days. The Sucralfate absorbs everything in their stomach. It is used to treat Ulcerative stomach. The Pectin is just a soother. It is given for Diarrhea, but doesn't always work. Ask your Vet to prescribe you some Forti-Flora. That will get the right balance going back in your babies gut. I wouldn't give any foods other than his normal dog food, and provide a bit less than you usually do. Too much food can irritate the stomach as well.

Are you giving the Metronidazole 1 hour before the Sucralfate? Sucralfate should be used 1 hour before, or after any other meds or food.

So many thing can cause bloody, mucusy diarrhea. Anything that disrupts the gut. Even things as simple as table food, or overeating. Worms, viral infections…. I’m guessing your vet did a fecal floatation? Most times the Vet will treat symptomatically unless it continues, then they will begin blood work. I hope your baby gets much better soon. Try out the Forti-Flora. 

You can also try a boiled chicken & rice diet for 2 days. No salt. If it continues I'd try a diet change. Maybe something in the food he is eating is bothering his tummy.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

TLI said:


> The Metronidazole is an antibiotic and will clear any infection from the gut. It can take about 10 days. The Sucralfate absorbs everything in their stomach. It is used to treat Ulcerative stomach. The Pectin is just a soother. It is given for Diarrhea, but doesn't always work. Ask your Vet to prescribe you some Forti-Flora. That will get the right balance going back in your babies gut. I wouldn't give any foods other than his normal dog food, and provide a bit less than you usually do. Too much food can irritate the stomach as well.
> 
> Are you giving the Metronidazole 1 hour before the Sucralfate? Sucralfate should be used 1 hour before, or after any other meds or food.
> 
> ...


Great advice and info from T. 

I would just add that, while not common, dogs can get irritable bowel syndrome. Some people theorize this can be vaccine related. Has this dog had any vaccinations recently? (Rabies especially has been linked to these types of problems).


----------



## neelygrace (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks for all of the info. She had her rabies Aug. 2009. All of the meds I was giving her was for only a week. She has already finished them, no blood while on the meds. Her stool is not firm like my other chi's her's always look very sticky. I hope to get her to the vet this afternoon or tomorrow and I will ask about the Forti-flora. I am praying that it is not something that is serious. Thanks again for your advice.

Mom of Bootsie and Missy


----------



## neelygrace (Feb 4, 2010)

Just return from the vet with Missy. With the mucous having red blood in it and she can feel no polips in her intestines, she wanted to try a different antiboctic. We came home with Metronidazole 250mg 1/4 tablet twice a day; and Famotidine 10 mg 1/2 tab once a day. Just had a thought. Has anyone used Eissac Tea to help with intestinal problems? Hope to here from you soon

Mom of Bootsie and Missy


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The antibiotic is flagyl (metronidazole) and famotidine is Pepcid. Pepcid is an acid reducer. The flagyl is an anti-fungal but works as an antibiotic. 

I haven't heard of that tea, but I do know people who swear by slippery elm bark powder. You sprinkle on the food or make a tea of it. It stops intestinal spasms. Slows the gut down, so helps with diarrhea, and coats everything. You might try that.

Also, she's been on antibiotics long enough now that she's probably depleted her gut of all bacteria, good and bad. So I'd put her on a good probiotic with active cultures. Or you can use active cultured plain yogurt.

I hope she's on the mend soon. What food do you have her on?


----------



## neelygrace (Feb 4, 2010)

Well because of the allergy problem our other chi has they both eat Natural Balance Potato and Duck. Yes I hope she is better soon also. I watch her very closely all the time.


----------

